# Learn small engine repair online?



## Manthis (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, I am interested in learning small engine repair and maybe starting my own side business. Any suggestions on which is the best way - without costing much? I know briggs and stratton and penn foster have online programs but they are a little expensive. Should I just get a good how-to book and practice in the garage? If so, any suggestions? Any good YouTube channels that cover small engine repair? I found a free resource for people wanting to learn small engine repair but it is only one lesson. I was thinking more of a complete book/course.


----------



## gloriamor (Jun 16, 2017)

That's cool.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Read, read, read. I have zero formal training on anything and have done 100% of the deepest car repair possible and over the last 45 years. All house repair too including plumbing, electrical, and roofing. Lawn equipment is tinker toys. Computer building was only more book reading, easy. 

Today it's car a/c repair and more easy, just hot that's all. Can't wait to turn it on. 

The only thing stopping you is...............you.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

And just like I said, the car a/c is now TOO cold. 

Read, read, read..............................during that get ahold of a junked engine or two and take them apart. ALL engines on the planet work the same other than manufacturing or design differences.

The learning never stops until you are dead, this week for me it's modern electronic CVT automatic transmission and a simple piece of cake if I ever saw one. People think they are 'magic' and no such thing. Just more unwillingness to learn that's all. 

NOBODY on the planet is any smarter than you if you make up your mind to it. Past that the next most important thing will be learning to look at yourself for your shortcomings, as THEY, not the lack of training hold you back.


----------



## stihldragon (Dec 18, 2017)

finaprint said:


> And just like I said, the car a/c is now TOO cold.
> 
> Read, read, read..............................during that get ahold of a junked engine or two and take them apart. ALL engines on the planet work the same other than manufacturing or design differences.
> 
> ...


Just take small engines apart and put them back together every chance you get. You'll make mistakes but don't get discouraged. Watch as many mechanics on YouTube as you can, read as many forums as you can, and ask questions even if they seem dumb. I've done these things for a year now and its working. Progress is painfully slow but hang in there and it will change your life.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

